# GAN 356 RS Review



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 12, 2022)

If you have a GAN, you'll know that they're pretty good quality cubes- even if they don't have magnets. Today, I'll be reviewing this cube and telling you guys whether or not it's worth to buy. For those of you who DO have this cube, I would appreciate it if you could vote in the poll above to tell me your favorite traits about this GAN cube.

Ok, so, I only got this cube a few days ago, shipped to me from my grandma. I started solving with it and thought it was pretty darn nice for my first GAN 3x3 (Not including the GAN Mirror Cube), but it had no magnets. I thought that it had pretty good corner cutting and smoothness. But then it felt like the cube kept getting looser and looser. So I took off the white center cap and found 3 settings on the adjustment mechanism. 8.0, 6.0, and , which I was confused about until I figured out you can use that setting to take apart and clean out the cube. I'm going to see about installing magnets, and I'll probably do a review on that too, and see how it works out. Oh yeah, also, you do NOT have to have a tool to adjust the settings, which I find extremely helpful considering I don't have a tool.


----------



## Garf (Dec 12, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> If you have a GAN, you'll know that they're pretty good quality cubes- even if they don't have magnets. Today, I'll be reviewing this cube and telling you guys whether or not it's worth to buy. For those of you who DO have this cube, I would appreciate it if you could vote in the poll above to tell me your favorite traits about this GAN cube.
> 
> Ok, so, I only got this cube a few days ago, shipped to me from my grandma. I started solving with it and thought it was pretty darn nice for my first GAN 3x3 (Not including the GAN Mirror Cube), but it had no magnets. I thought that it had pretty good corner cutting and smoothness. But then it felt like the cube kept getting looser and looser. So I took off the white center cap and found 3 settings on the adjustment mechanism. 8.0, 6.0, and , which I was confused about until I figured out you can use that setting to take apart and clean out the cube. I'm going to see about installing magnets, and I'll probably do a review on that too, and see how it works out. Oh yeah, also, you do NOT have to have a tool to adjust the settings, which I find extremely helpful considering I don't have a tool.


My question is, why would you buy a non-magnetic cube for 18 dollars when you could buy the RS3M for 9 dollars.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 12, 2022)

Garf said:


> My question is, why would you buy a non-magnetic cube for 18 dollars when you could buy the RS3M for 9 dollars.


I don't have any other cubes to review.


----------



## Garf (Dec 12, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> I don't have any other cubes to review.


Sorry, I didn't mean that. What I meant is why get a nonmagnetic cube that is more expensive than a magnetic cube which happens to be only 9 dollars? Just in general when buying cubes.


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 12, 2022)

GAN RS stinks


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 12, 2022)

Garf said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean that. What I meant is why get a nonmagnetic cube that is more expensive than a magnetic cube which happens to be only 9 dollars? Just in general when buying cubes.


That's a good point. I do think that I would rather buy one with magnets.


----------



## gsingh (Dec 12, 2022)

Garf said:


> My question is, why would you buy a non-magnetic cube for 18 dollars when you could buy the RS3M for 9 dollars.


Bc it's a Gan.







RS3M super: exists


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 13, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Bc it's a Gan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bad gan.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> A bad gan.


Well, it should be better when I install magnets


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 13, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Well, it should be better when I install magnets


You'd be better off getting an actual magnetic cube


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> You'd be better off getting an actual magnetic cube


Yeah, I know, but my entire family says I have too many cubes already, and my family likes to recycle basically anything they can, so they don't like the plastic no matter how many times I tell them that cubes are recyclable. ):


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 13, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Yeah, I know, but my entire family says I have too many cubes already, and my family likes to recycle basically anything they can, so they don't like the plastic no matter how many times I tell them that cubes are recyclable. ):


Then show them J perm's cube collection


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Then show them J perm's cube collection


What about JPerms collection?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 13, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> What about JPerms collection?


200+ cubes


----------

